# Scaling down on smoker size.



## genew (Jun 9, 2006)

I am presently using a smoker made from a 250 gallon propane tank that works fine, however I would like to have smaller wood burning smoker that is eaiser to use than some of the ones I find at Wally World and other chain stores. 
I came across info on a Traeger pellet smoketr and would like to know if anyone on this forum has experience with this type smoker.
Keep on smokin folks.
Gene in Ga.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 9, 2006)

Gene, Jim Minion uses one. Hopefully, he'll be by to offer you his thoughts on it.


----------



## scott in kc (Jun 9, 2006)

Gene, I use a Fasy Eddy by Cookshack which is a traeger pellet feeder in a stainless insulated cookbox.
It's an excellent cooker, that makes great Q but requires a little re-learning to get the best results from. The temps you're used to using in an offset just don't work very well in a pellet feeder. You have to learn to cook a little hotter. No big deal, stuff gets done quicker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





As an example, last fall I cooked a 18.45# brisket in under 13 hrs, it was the best brisket I ever cooked.

The other thing I would point out is pellet cookers aren't as "set it and forget it" as some would lead you to believe. You can cook on them that way, but the best results are obtained by being a bit more hands on and at least adjusting the controller a few times during the cook.

If you have more specific questions, fire away and I'll be glad to share what I know.


----------



## genew (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the fast response to my post. 
My workers just finished 240 of the best burgers in Ga. on my smoker. For large groups I will still have this one in use but for my week end personal use it is just too much trouble for a pair of steaks or a couple of racks of ribs. 
I do have a couple of questions about the FE-100 Fast Eddy.
How big is the cooking chamber and how evenly is the heat distributed?
Thanks again for your response and have a great smokin day.
Gene in Ga.


----------



## scott in kc (Jun 9, 2006)

Gene, the grates in the FE (4) are 17 x 24, about the same size as the racks in you oven. You can squeeze 2 briskets on a grate if they aren't too big, say under 12#. 
I have one rib rack for it that replaces one of the std grates that will hold up to 10 racks of ribs, although it works best if you only put in about 6 or 7, which is still a real space saver.

Heat distribution in the thing is amazing. I often cook large quantities of bacon in the FE to put in the freezer for later use. With each rack totally loaded every piece comes out the same. A lot of FE users claim there is a hotspot in the back left corner of the second rack from the bottom, but I have not experienced that with mine.

The big Traeger runs about $2,000 the FE runs about $3,000 for me that extra money was easily spent for the added capacity and huge advantage of the insulated smokebox. I've never cooked on a Traeger but I have little doubt that I use 1/3 to 1/2 less pellets of the uninsulated Traeger.

One more note, none of the pellet cookers (IMO) make great grills. You can cook a steak on them but they just don't generate the same direct high heat of a gas grill or charcoal fire. I like a lot of heat to sear steaks and chops when grilling and they just don't do that very well.


----------

